# 46-0-0 for shrubs?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I have used 46-0-0 twice on my lawn and burned it. Never again. I have some left over.

Can I use it on shrubs, perennials, ornamentals safely? I figured I could sparsely put around the plants but not real close.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I would advise against that.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

For real?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I wouldn't use urea on ornamentals or shrubs either. Way too much N. The most I use is 10-10-10.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Darrell said:


> For real?


For really real


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Good to know.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Urea (46-0-0) is very water soluble. If you really want to use it up, the safest way would be to dissolve it in water,

For reference, when I apply urea to turf I melt a maximum of 300 lbs urea in 500 gallons of water. That's 1 lb per 1.66 gallons of water, and I am applying 130 gallons per acre.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I wouldn't use urea on ornamentals or shrubs either. Way too much N. The most I use is 10-10-10.


Most 10-10-10 are made with urea.

The problem is not the urea, is the rate of it being used. It is half it's weight in nitrogen vs 10% the weight in the 10-10-10.

I use it and AS on my shrubs but use very few prills.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I used 46-0-0 on my perennial beds as a test last year. I hand tossed across the beds when I did the final lawn winterizer application. As @g-man mentioned just a few prills is fine - although I think I used more. Results were good in the spring/summer and produced more flowers than I typically get.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nothing wrong with 46-0-0. Just know that 1 lb of the prills per 1000 sq ft is plenty for trees shrubs and flowers. That is something I dissolve in water and spray.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm spraying Urea with my Pgr apps at 0.23lbs of nitrogen per 1000. About every 2 weeks. Can I spray the shrubs and various plants with it as well?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

DeepC said:


> I'm spraying Urea with my Pgr apps at 0.23lbs of nitrogen per 1000. About every 2 weeks. Can I spray the shrubs and various plants with it as well?


I wouldn't directly on the leaf, maybe around the drip zone, but I'm sure they get some residual N anyways from run-offs or feeder roots than extends into your lawn.


----------

